# i want a commuter that hauls ass



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

is that asking for too much? 

i should be able to spend several hundred dollars on a bike here soon. i will be using it to commute to class. 8 miles

im thinking of trying to find a used road bike that fits into my price range. does anyone know of some good sites? like pinkbike forsale forum but for roadies?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Just buy a fixed gear.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Bianchi Via Nirone retails for $750-800.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry, but my wife's already taken (19 years now).

She often drops people worth thousands of $ on the hoof while commuting on her cheap city bike so you should probably have rider as much or more as gear in mind.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I got passed on the way in by a guy on a Red Line this morning. I tucked in behind him and let him suck wind for the rest of the way. His bike had disk brakes and very narrow tires. The bike was definitely a road bike but it had enough room around the stays for fenders. In the proper hands, that bike would cook right along, I bet. I didn't notice if it had braze-ons for a rack. I was too busy trying to keep up on my circa 1989 Fisher mountain bike!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Anything with skinny, hard tires ridden by an individual in very good shape?

Or a motorcycle.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

umarth said:


> Anything with skinny, hard tires ridden by an individual in very good shape?


Yup.

Reminds me of the old joke:
- If an elephants' front legs are going 60 miles per hour, what are the back legs doing?

Hauling ass!


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys.

i just dont have a MTB at this time that i wouldnt mind turning into a commuter. that Bianchi looks niiice but maybe a wee bit pricey. i had been looking at jamis venturas. they make one that is pretty cheap, like 500 bucks. i guess used would be my best bet. im 5'10'' so i think i need a 56-58 cm? that sound right?

anyone know of any other cheap roadies? 

i consider myself a pretty strong rider...if anything else riding 16 miles a day will make me stronger


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm going to assume you don't have craigslist in your area, as that is the best place to pick up a road bike. If you want something cheap and are ok with going without gears, try out bikesdirect.com. I've never tried their stuff, but they seem to have decent reviews on the forums. They have the Motobecane Outcast and their Fantom Cross Uno that are relatively cheap SS and with solid road tires would make the commute pretty quick.

For fit 56-58 should be about the right range.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I am 5'10"-ish and I recently test-rode a 56cm Schwinn Peloton (nice bike). Classic race geometry and it was definitely too big for me. Compact frame geometry would have helped my standover but the reach to the bars was still too far. A 54cm would probably be right for me.

I'd recommend keeping an eye on Craigslist. In my area, there are TONS of really nice road bikes for reasonable prices. I looked at new also and I found that you generally get a lot more bang for your buck in buying a few-year-old bike. The Peloton, for example, was basically in immaculate like-new condition with all Ultegra components and Mavic Open Pro rims for $700. A similar bike/gruppo would cost around $1200 new. Also, I suspect used road bikes have seen less heavy/abusive riding than MTBs.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

You could check on bikesdirect. You may end up replacing some components, like a headset, but they are usually a pretty good value because they aren't name brand bikes.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> You could check on bikesdirect. You may end up replacing some components, like a headset, but they are usually a pretty good value because they aren't name brand bikes.


that site does seem to have some great deals. thanks for the heads up

anyone have experience with bikesdirect?


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Matt 891 said:


> thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> i just dont have a MTB at this time that i wouldnt mind turning into a commuter. that Bianchi looks niiice but maybe a wee bit pricey. i had been looking at jamis venturas. they make one that is pretty cheap, like 500 bucks. i guess used would be my best bet. im 5'10'' so i think i need a 56-58 cm? that sound right?
> 
> ...


I just picked up a commuter, a KHS Flight 300. med. alloy frame, relaxed frame style similar to mt. biikes,. at 20 lbs., it has large tires 700 x 26 which is good for urban pothole riding. It has welded on carrier attachments for panniers which is a big plus..

I got a sweet deal on the bike at my LBS, It was listed at $599, it got it for $450.
so far I have only tested going around the block. it accellerates faster than my steel frame road bike and easily out climbs it!! wow! after a couple of hop ups this thing will fly!


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Do some web research. I looked into them when I was shopping but I got scared off by some of the reviews I read.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Your LBS may have something on closeout now that the end of the season is approaching and they want to make room for the '09's. The bikesdirect stuff is cheap. I don't know how I feel about their geared bikes. I've never actually looked at them because the only bike of mine that has gears is for loaded touring. I do like their Motobecane Uno that is coming out soon.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IMO, don't buy a new bike for commuting to class. Something older and/or used is the only way to go for a campus bike. I can't believe some of the bikes I'm seeing around campus right now (first week of classes). If I was the unscrupulous type, I'd have a lot of free wheels, avid discs, and tires.

Don't know wtf is up with so many recommending bikesdirect, either. Maybe the stuff is cheap, but b/c it's new, it will still attract attention at the bike rack.

My campus commuter is an 8yr old mountain bike with skinny tires that have minimal tread. I get to school in almost the same amount of time that it takes to drive (less if you cound how long it takes me to walk from the commuter parking lot on the other side of campus).


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> IMO, don't buy a new bike for commuting to class. Something older and/or used is the only way to go for a campus bike.


yea, i think im gonna keep my eye out for something off CL. i could save quite a bit of money that way and probably get a nicer bike..


----------



## AleHole (Aug 19, 2008)

IRO cycles, Mark V thats vee not 5. Affordable and sweet. Just playing with the build a bike section of the website is fun.

http://www.irocycle.com/


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*commuter*

I've been commuting on my Banshee Scirocco with Holly Roller tires.Long story.It hauls ass.....down hill.Even on the flat stuff...with a 15 mph tail wind.But seriously,the difference between it and my (x)25 lb. commuter mt.bike with 2.2 Bontrager slicks is about 1 minute per mile.Now on either bike you see the road bikes zoom by.But most of them don't have 15 lb. backpacks.But then I pass allot of them fixing flats. You have to consider your roads,potholes and railroad tracks.Oh,you should see the angled railroad(wet&dry)road bike wipe outs I've seen.One guy I used to see all the time in any weather on my commute had a cyclocross type bike with the fatter tires.The railroad tracks didn't seem to bother him.Seen him jump the sidewalk to the street too.


----------



## burnsey (Mar 31, 2008)

*What to buy*

Matt,
Some good advice already posted. A quick review from a long time rider.

1. Used. New bikes are just too tempting and are asking to be stolen, or have their parts pinched while you are in class.

2. Road bike capable of running a wider tire (I use 28's) Spend the money on good tires instead of a fancy new bike. Gatorskins, Armadillo's. etc. They can handle the broken glass on the side of the road, and believe me, you will see plenty. I rode a mtn bike for a few years, and the road bike is a lot faster.

3. Rack capable, and I mean the braze on's, not a seat post mount.

4. Purchase a good lock, also a second thin cable to run through components, helmets, etc.

5. Some may not agree, but I don't clip in for commuting, as there is a lot of stopping and starting, and beside, then you are stuck with bike shoes at your destination.

6. Glad to see you are going to commute. Most important, stick with it.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*flat bar*

I would buy a Dr Dew or Dew Plus by Kona or a PHD. They are flat bar road bikes and if I were in the States instead of Japan I would have a PHD instead of my Kona Blast. My Blast is all Frankensteined out for road commuting. I have 700's with Redstorm kevlar 23's on it and I keep up with roadies.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Flat bars suck. They only give you one hand position. Bar ends might be enough to make it comfortable.

My experience as well as the experience of two of my friends is that Gatorskins suck. They wear too fast and they get flats like any normal tire. I'm running Michelin Krylion Carbon's and they are wearing great and I have not had a single puncture flat all summer. Wider tires are nice to have. I run clipless and wear the shoes everywhere. They are the most comfortable walking shoes for me.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

Get a used cyclocross frame. Lose the roadie bars and the crappy canti brakes from hell. Install mini v's, XT levers and MTB shifters. Install a riser bar with bar ends if you need optional positions. Run 700x25-28 tires. Get a rack so you're not backpacking in traffic. Install fenders if you plan on riding where its wet, they make a huge difference in your motivation to commute whenever you want to. You can find all this stuff on craigslist used if you can be patient and persistent.

And of course, bike shops don't sell anything like this Duh. They've got yer cruisers and 8 inch DH needs to worry about. Oh and don't forget bmx and those wonderful comfort bikes. . . Sorry to sound cynical but you usually have to build a commuter from parts.

I went through everything else previously suggested in 25 years of commuting and settled on a similar setup. Yes the krylion carbon tires are the best!

Avoid fixed gear style statements and full suspension MTB, ones as dumb as the other for commuting in traffic and I don't wanna debate this.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

pedalitup said:


> Get a used cyclocross frame. Lose the roadie bars and the crappy canti brakes from hell. Install mini v's, XT levers and MTB shifters. Install a riser bar with bar ends if you need optional positions. Run 700x25-28 tires. Get a rack so you're not backpacking in traffic. Install fenders if you plan on riding where its wet, they make a huge difference in your motivation to commute whenever you want to. You can find all this stuff on craigslist used if you can be patient and persistent.
> 
> And of course, bike shops don't sell anything like this Duh. They've got yer cruisers and 8 inch DH needs to worry about. Oh and don't forget bmx and those wonderful comfort bikes. . . Sorry to sound cynical but you usually have to build a commuter from parts.
> 
> ...


I agree... I just wish I had a cyclo frame lying around instead of my mtb one.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Hauling azz commuter!










Or check out the Surly offerings such as the Cross Check


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I've had good luck so far with the 1.5" Schwalbe Marathons I put on my MTB for commuting. I hit a lot of glass and big rocks in my 12mi (each way) commute. The wide pressure range (65-100psi) makes them very versatile. I find they roll nice at 80.

When these tires fail me, I'll definitely check out the other tires recommended here.


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

I have built Rocky Mountain CXR for commuting, I have fitted avid discs and Continental Top Contact 42mm tyres, Ritchey carbon mtb fork (so I can fit 29er tyre on the front), glow in the dark bar tape, all the drive train was stuff I had lying around. I find my CX bike isnt as fast as my roadie but is still plenty quick even with knobbly tyres on it! Also the grippy tyres and cable discs give fantastic braking in any condition.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

Take a look at the RedLine 953. I think the retail is $499 and has everything you need out of the box.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

i ended up getting a bike off of craigslist

its a 95 cannondale s300. i think. its the entry model roadie for that year.

i threw some flat pedals on it and ditched the bike computer. and yes....it hauls ass

my 8 miles commute takes me 30 minutes. i just want to get a wee bit wider tire on there for some extra cush. these things are pizza cutters compared to my 2.5 nevegals!!


----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

try the 700c series at www.sebikes.com I daily ride the Lager or my fav the Stout


----------

